# Movie Shootouts



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

What is everyones favorite Movies Shootout?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have to think about that for awhile! what is yours?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Scratch that!

Mr. and Mrs. Smith!

















:smt068 :mrgreen: :smt068


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The Duke (as J.B. Books) in the saloon shootout at the end of The Shootist:watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Mines gotta be the Shootout at theend of the bank robbery in HEAT, or Tears of the Sun when they go around with silencers and snipers in the village


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always loved the "cop rolls" that Don Johnson did on Miami Vice...
Ya know... Run, do a roll onthe ground and flip back up. Then shoot :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

As for a movie... I gotta keep thinking...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

+1 on the bank robbery scene in Heat! :smt071

Fogot to add the lobby scene in the Matrix.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> What is everyones favorite Movies Shootout?


Easy.......BLACKHAWK DOWN... :smt023, the whole movie was more or less a shootout/firefight !


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MAN!!! There are a ton of good ones!!! 

Another one of my favorites is John Wayne in True Grit in the valley firing his six gun in one hand and twirling his winchester in the other.....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK Corral in Tombstone. Earp's/Doc vs The Cowboys.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Boondock Saints... love that movie.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Mines gotta be the Shootout at theend of the bank robbery in HEAT, or Tears of the Sun when they go around with silencers and snipers in the village


I have never seen HEAT! I need to rent that.

+1 for the Tears village shootout. Best part in the movie! :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A lot of kewl stuff in the 1st Matrix movie - Also liked the first shootout on the subway in the 1st Underworld movie - near the beginning of the film...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There have been so many over the years it is hard to pick just one. I'll have to go with Extreme Prejudice with The Wild Bunch a close second.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> I have never seen HEAT! I need to rent that.


DUDE!!!! Excellent flick - Go rent it tonight


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Open Range w/ Robert Duvall and Kevin Costner. Good 'ole time shootout.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Open Range w/ Robert Duvall and Kevin Costner. Good 'ole time shootout.


Yeah, that's a good one. For realism, I think the shootout scene in "The Shootist" with Hugh O'Brian in the early barroom scene. In that scene, Hugh O'Brian ejects a sore loser from the gambling tables. The ejected customer is thrown out, draws his gun and wheels aropund and goes back in. He fires a few wild shots as Hugh O'Brian settles his account with a little pocket .38.

Bob Wright


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, mine's pretty weak, but I liked the end of the Man Who Shot Liberty Valence. Not exactly a huge ammo spending scene, but I got a kick out of it.


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Ronin comes to mind. Some of the finest car chases as well.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Pale Rider - The Preacher vs. the marshalls

Last Man Standing - Bruce Willis great work with 2 45's :smt071 

Quigley Down Under - That Rifle!! Not a lot of shooting, but well done scenes.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Hard to come up with just one favorite


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

The final shootout in "Way of the Gun"


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The desert sniper scene in the first "Lethal Weapon."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

While the big shootemup scenes are "entertaining" I guess I like it when they try to make them as realistic as possible.Take MR&MRS Smith for example , All those agents coming after them and NOT ONE of them has the brains to say Hmmm they must be wearing body armour,Guess I'll make a head shot and end this horse manure scene:mrgreen:


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Another vote for Heat. It was used in a Police traing class that I attended and the next one I taught I had the same movie to make some points. A few months later I was on vacation and just caught the video of the LA Bank shoot out and I asked why they were showing Heat on the TV. For Realism I loved Jodie Foster in Silence of the Lambs in the shootout scene. I also like Eddie Murphy in 48 Hours when the big dude comes at him with the big knife.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My favorite "knife to gun fight" scene is Indiana Jones with the Ninja dude and all his fancy sword work, Indiana just pulls up and shoots him....LOL makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:



> Easy.......BLACKHAWK DOWN... :smt023, the whole movie was more or less a shootout/firefight !


+1 That movie is tough to watch but it is a very good movie with great shootout scenes.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

I like the shoot out in town on Crossfire Trail.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

BLACK HAWK DOWN:smt067 
Transporter 2:smt071 
ENEMY AT THE GATES:snipe:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

*Tombstone*

"Say when...."

Then Doc Holiday shoots Ringo in the head. 
(bang, and the gun was back in the holster)

"Your no daisy! Your no daisy at all!"

"I'm afraid the strain was more than he could bare..."

My hypocrisy goes only so far!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

WAY OF THE GUN!!! with Bencio De Latoro 
the shoot out at the end rules! both guys have 70 series 1911 Colts...and there are some nice zoom shots of the gun...plus they even use them right....when Bencio reloads he drop the mag in between his finger and loads the ready mag with the same hand. And when they pin this guy down with the shotgun...he thinks he is clear and comes out and get F*cked UP! 

GREAT MOVIE!

Plus Last Man Standing is awsome when he blows that guy off his feet and he goes flipping backwards. that movie rules even though Colt 1911's don't have 20 or 30 rounds like the movie portrays...still kewl though:smt071


----------



## Longfist (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the first shootout scene in Desperado when Antonio Banderas has the sawed off and the hand canon and he blasts the guy up against the wall of deer antlers. 

Another great shootout is in Boondock Saints between the two brothers and their at the time, unknown father! The father has many semi autos strapped to his chest and he's just dropping the empty ones and going for others.:smt071


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

The minigun scene in Terminator 2.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Ok here we go... :smt071 

Heat
BlackHawk Down:smt067 
Tears of the Sun:smt071 
Matrix Trilogy
SWAT
Collateral
Saving Private Ryan:smt1099 
The Crow
Assault on Precinct 13:smt067 
Tombstone
Young Guns...

..... more to come when I think about the rest...........


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll pick the Hollywood versions of true events: :smt1099 

Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
The Lost Battalion
Battle of Britain
Pearl Harbor
Enemy at the Gates
A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

+1 for Open Range, the sounds made by the black powder weapons were accurate to my ears. Regards, Richard


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

The movie "Tombstone" where Doc Holliday kills Johnny Ringo..."I'm y'er huckleberry.":gib:


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who tries to recognize guns and count rounds to figure out how screwed up the movies are?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> Am I the only one who tries to recognize guns and count rounds to figure out how screwed up the movies are?


No, you're not. I really enjoyed Open Range, but Kevin Costner's western revolver must have had a magazine feed in the handle. Too many rounds fired at once. Apparently the film editor can't count or knows nothing about revolver capacity. On DVD and really good speakers (turned up) that is one of the better cowboy gunfights.


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

Swordfish, John Travolta opens his trunk, whips out a SAW and makes mincemeat out of those mice


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Am I the only one who tries to recognize guns and count rounds to figure out how screwed up the movies are?


I don't really "try" to recognize the round count, but with 6 shooters, it's pretty hard not to notice. As much as I hate to admit it, it bothers me too!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with most of everyone's movies:mrgreen: Heat and Open Range are great,but ya'll forgot some oldies;

Dirty Harry (all of them)
True Lies,best Aaarnold movie,Plus Jammie Lee is smokin' hot:mrgreen: 
The Patriot,Mel teaches children to shoot:smt1099 Aim small,miss small
Winchester '73 Jimmy Stewart
The Mummy 1&2 lots of gun play in them

I'm sure there are more,and since I'm off work this week I think I'll go put in a dvd:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 J.R.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I agree with most of everyone's movies:mrgreen: Heat and Open Range are great,but ya'll forgot some oldies;
> 
> Dirty Harry (all of them)
> True Lies,best Aaarnold movie,Plus Jammie Lee is smokin' hot:mrgreen:
> ...


+1 on The Patriot


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

All of above really good.Hannie Caulder with Raquel Welsh."The leather pants will fit when they dry".No drool icon?

Ed


----------



## Inatree (Aug 26, 2006)

The street fight in Heat
Blackhawk down
Ronin
Another realistic fight is in a movie called "Spartan"


----------

